# Yao - 35pts (71% FG), 17 rebounds, 7 blocks



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

what a beast

t-mac can just chill when yao plays like this


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Good luck double teaming him with the Rocket's shooters. When Novak can earn some minutes this team becomes exactly what I figured.

...and yes I know it was the Knicks.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

the gut is a MONSTER, but I bet ESPN would still take SHaq over him.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yezzir


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Like the Dwight Howard 27-11 thread, this thread is unnecessary because it won't be too uncommon in time. Yao is a superstar, he just needs T-Mac to play like a superstar or at least increase his efficiency and the Rockets can be contenders.


----------



## johny (Oct 31, 2006)

Revision:

Yao - 35pts, 17 rebounds, 7 blocks, 2 smiles


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn i wish tnt or espn would show rocket games more.

sounds like he had a great game, but 8 turnovers..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Nice work, Eddy.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

afobisme said:


> damn i wish tnt or espn would show rocket games more.
> 
> sounds like he had a great game, *but 8 turnovers..*


i'm pretty sure about 90% of the nba will take this "sounds like he had a great game" stat line.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Eddy Curry 2-11 7pts, 4pfs  

Did Isiah not do any research on Yao vs Curry. Every time they've matched up Eddy Curry has been dominated by Yao Ming. Isiah played Curry 1on1 vs Yao on defense and offence and throughout the game and Yao abused him on both ends! Yao had 4 blocks on Curry! Finally Isiah puts Balkman and Lee on Yao and they were able to slow him down! Curry is Yao's *No masking.*, always has been! :curse:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Almost had a quad double if he had 3 more blocks and 2 more t/os.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol yao has a good chance for mvp really. if rockets get 60 wins 

and yao avgs 25-10-2assists,2blks


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> the gut is a MONSTER, but I bet ESPN would still take SHaq over him.


since when does ESPN have any credibility? that place is a joke


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

chn353 said:


> lol yao has a good chance for mvp really. if rockets get 60 wins
> 
> and yao avgs 25-10-2assists,2blks


we still have issues. not a 60 win team. you have to be great all season to get 60 wins.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

T-Mac should just cruise through the season and do what he did tonight. He can pass the ball well enough and create space for his teammates, he shouldn't have to score 20-30 points every night, preserve the other superstar!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They showed a highlight on ESPN and he was posting up David Lee...After they showed Eddy Curry doing his impersonation of an innocent bystander.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Diable said:


> They showed a highlight on ESPN and he was posting up David Lee...After they showed Eddy Curry doing his impersonation of an innocent bystander.


That clip reminded me of Yao abusing Jake Tsakalidis and Memphis just eventually going with 6'8 Lawrence Roberts on Yao with a frequent double-team.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

yeah why arent they showing more rox games??


----------



## HoustonRockets87 (Nov 21, 2005)

Yao is unstoppable. His jumper is awesome and he's starting to get better post position. If he keeps this up and TMac gets back to his normal self, the Rockets will win at least 55 games.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

DuMa said:


> yeah why arent they showing more rox games??


http://bt.davka.info/

All the rockets game you will ever want to see.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2006111010



> McGrady went 4-for-12 and had eight assists, but the six-time All-Star realizes even he's in a supporting role when Yao plays like this.
> 
> "It's crazy to me," McGrady said. "If I go out and have a subpar game and I don't shoot the ball well or play well and I get 13 points, every team I've been on, we're going to lose that game.
> 
> "The role is kind of reversed now. I'm the distributor and I like that role."


T-Mac in a supporting role, and liking it!

But yes, this is just a beginning of things to come my kiddies....


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

HoustonRockets87 said:


> Yao is unstoppable. His jumper is awesome and he's starting to get better post position. If he keeps this up and TMac gets back to his normal self, the Rockets will win at least 55 games.


Can I do my happy-time dance now 
LETS BOOGIE. . . :banana: :rbanana: :jam: :dpepper: :dpepper: :vbanana: everybody's getting down, the people of Houston finally have two franchises playing well at the same time GO DYNAMO :biggrin:

This gives Tmac and Bonzi more time to get to full stregnth, by January we will be the talk of the NBA, so many trying Hitchhike on our bandwagon then, NOPE NO ROOM SUCKERS :biggrin:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

t-mac cruising and shooting poorly isnt going to cut it against real opponents.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

T-mac should have no excuse for injuries and Yao.... well we all know whats gonna happen.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, the TV schedule is set over the off season when they think Rockets would not be like this. However, there are chances that they cancel the "uninteresting" games in order to broadcast the Rockets. Remember last year we have more that two games got cancel because we have nobody on the team?


----------

